# Questiin: My Suppy [In Food Section



## NomadicTheory (Dec 11, 2012)

I plan to travel West for a few days, how may cans do you think I need? I'm going by train little to no money...


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

No cans. "cup-o-soups". Only need hot water, free most places. 

Think freeze dried/dehydrated. Backpacking freeze dried meals. Lots of meals that only need hot water in the grocery store

Trail mix, make your own. Most pre packaged stuff contains too many peanuts cause they're cheap. Go to a natural food store, bins with choices, stay away from the spicy stuff, cause you to drink more water

String cheese and dried salami, good protein, string cheese lasts a long time without refrigeration, freeze it before the trip


Jerky, make your own in the oven. Use flank steak cut across the grain. Not too much pepper, again will cause you to need more water

Remember your basic survival gear in your pack, it's also your BOB

Good luck

M


----------



## NomadicTheory (Dec 11, 2012)

mtexplorer said:


> No cans. "cup-o-soups". Only need hot water, free most places.
> 
> Think freeze dried/dehydrated. Backpacking freeze dried meals. Lots of meals that only need hot water in the grocery store
> 
> ...


Hmmm Nice idea, but I plan to be (basically) homeless witch would mean little money for hot eater to cook those things. And this is just practice for the long term trip I plan to take, so so those other foods seem like they need to be fresh to eat.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I plan to be (basically) homeless


If you plan on being homeless you need a good knife and the desire to eat out of dumpsters. Perhaps you can pan handle for food.


----------



## CrazyEric (Dec 3, 2012)

Start a garbage can fire and heat up your water if you plan on living in the streets. There are more than one way to heat up water to add to the foods listed above. Trail mix, jerky, string cheese, dried salami don't require being warmed up anyways. Depending on where you are going it's going to be cold so you are going to be needing heat so you will be making a fire or have another form of heat generation to stay warm which you can use to heat up water. Some of the things listed you need to do in advance like make the trail mix, dry the salami, and the jerky but that is all before you go. Just about anything you bring in a can will need to be warmed up unless you are bring things you canned that you can eat right out of the can.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd suggest several good touniquettes if you are anticipating hopping trains. if you are lucky when you slip and fall the wheels will leave large enough stumps of your legs to get a tourniquete on and stop the bleeding long enough for someone to find your torso and get you to a hospital be handy if you get you a set of dog tags with your blood type on it as you will need alot of transufions and it may save time if they already know your type. 

I would actually suggest you wait save some money and take a proper trip as other than a vagrant when you have aged a lil bit more. What you seem to be planning is going to leave you a corpse with a note book. If the other vagrants don't steal that as well. Suggest getting some parental guidance on this subject and their permission.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

If all your carrying is food then I would suggest a thrift store backpack, in it I would put the same food i have in my BOB right now: 3 freeze dried meals( they are two and a half servings for the dinners at around 300 calories, and one and a half servings for breakfastcan't remember the calories on the scrambled eggs) 1 freeze dried breakfast, 5 nutrigrain bars( your choice of brand and flavor, I rock apple cinnamon at 140 calories a bar) 2 denty moore meals( again your choice of style, I go for the higher calorie ones about 250 to 290) 2 ritz giant crackers( 100 calories apiece) 2 instant pizza crusts ( I was previously a cook, so I can use this alone to make bread and each package contains 4 servings at 160 calories, I would probably leave this out and replace with another back pack meal) and then 2 instant potato mixes ( around 160 calories at 4 servings).

Everything is either just add hot water, or eat as it is. I have actually been homeless for a few years now, in one form fashion or another, and have used this setup for a while if I'm actually on the streets. Convenience stores have a boiling water tap on their cofee machines, and you can wash up and shave in the bathroom. Don't be a slob always clean up after yoourself, and always be polite. I would suggest trying not to use the same store more than once if possible.

I have around 7000 calories in a dry bag that weighs about four and a half pounds. This would be my suggestion, if you are set on it, however expect for it to be like nothing you are expecting.


----------



## NomadicTheory (Dec 11, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> I'd suggest several good touniquettes if you are anticipating hopping trains. if you are lucky when you slip and fall the wheels will leave large enough stumps of your legs to get a tourniquete on and stop the bleeding long enough for someone to find your torso and get you to a hospital be handy if you get you a set of dog tags with your blood type on it as you will need alot of transufions and it may save time if they already know your type.
> 
> I would actually suggest you wait save some money and take a proper trip as other than a vagrant when you have aged a lil bit more. What you seem to be planning is going to leave you a corpse with a note book. If the other vagrants don't steal that as well. Suggest getting some parental guidance on this subject and their permission.


Damn! I already plan to do it the correct way, train ticket and all.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

OK you just keep mentioning the no money etc so I was starting to wonder about how you were riding the train without any money. Been a long time but I thought a meal in the meal cars was provided in the cost of the ticket. I still suggest the parental guidance regardless. And putting it off until you are a little better prepared. Trying to think straight on a starvation diet and organize those thoughts on a notebook and make a coherent story out of it is a little too much to hope for in my opinion.


----------



## NomadicTheory (Dec 11, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> OK you just keep mentioning the no money etc so I was starting to wonder about how you were riding the train without any money. Been a long time but I thought a meal in the meal cars was provided in the cost of the ticket. I still suggest the parental guidance regardless. And putting it off until you are a little better prepared. Trying to think straight on a starvation diet and organize those thoughts on a notebook and make a coherent story out of it is a little too much to hope for in my opinion.


I understand, but i just plan to buy a train ticket to and fro, and emergency money. Food is the only concern


----------



## NomadicTheory (Dec 11, 2012)

deetheivy said:


> If all your carrying is food then I would suggest a thrift store backpack, in it I would put the same food i have in my BOB right now: 3 freeze dried meals( they are two and a half servings for the dinners at around 300 calories, and one and a half servings for breakfastcan't remember the calories on the scrambled eggs) 1 freeze dried breakfast, 5 nutrigrain bars( your choice of brand and flavor, I rock apple cinnamon at 140 calories a bar) 2 denty moore meals( again your choice of style, I go for the higher calorie ones about 250 to 290) 2 ritz giant crackers( 100 calories apiece) 2 instant pizza crusts ( I was previously a cook, so I can use this alone to make bread and each package contains 4 servings at 160 calories, I would probably leave this out and replace with another back pack meal) and then 2 instant potato mixes ( around 160 calories at 4 servings).
> 
> Everything is either just add hot water, or eat as it is. I have actually been homeless for a few years now, in one form fashion or another, and have used this setup for a while if I'm actually on the streets. Convenience stores have a boiling water tap on their cofee machines, and you can wash up and shave in the bathroom. Don't be a slob always clean up after yoourself, and always be polite. I would suggest trying not to use the same store more than once if possible.
> 
> I have around 7000 calories in a dry bag that weighs about four and a half pounds. This would be my suggestion, if you are set on it, however expect for it to be like nothing you are expecting.


Hmmmm awesome okay... Do Ramen noodles sound good?


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

NomadicTheory said:


> Hmmmm awesome okay... Do Ramen noodles sound good?


Not bad, since they are inexpensive. The reason I went with the food I did was because i was building my BOB.

So ramen is 190 calories at 2 servings a pack. At three packs that will give you just around 1100 calories, for three days you would need at the minimum 9 things of ramen. Was going to suggest adding bouillon cubes but they really don't have any nutritional value (however they do make the food taste better). Obviously you have your cans so that will add nutritional value, but there is other stuff that isn't expensive ( I should have included the prices in my previous post, sorry; denty moore meals 2.50-3.50, mountain house meals 5.75 - breakfast 3.50, pizza dough .78, box of nutrigrain bars 2.72), has less weight and doesn't take up as much space, this is the reason why I suggest these types of food.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Where out west are you going? If you are hitting any cities, you should be able to find some soup kitchens, etc to cheaply keep some warm food in your belly.


----------

